# mercier elle size



## kaki5432 (May 8, 2010)

I want to order a mercier elle but am unsure of size. i am 5'4 1/2" and my standover clearance is 31" . Think I need the 50cm but the standover is 29 1/4 for that one.. is that too small for me? anyone? I will be riding some mtn.areas(colorado) and also more level things like tour de tucson. I hope with the right fit I'll want to ride more since now i'm riding a 25 yr old schwin. any suggestions?


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

*try it on...*

My wife is about the same height as you. As mentioned in another post, Mercier Elle and Fuji Finest for Women has exactly the same geometry, at least according respective web-sites. Go find a Fuji dealer near you, and swing your leg over a Finest to figure out which fits you.


----------



## sensei (May 22, 2011)

*Mercier*



kaki5432 said:


> I want to order a mercier elle but am unsure of size. i am 5'4 1/2" and my standover clearance is 31" . Think I need the 50cm but the standover is 29 1/4 for that one.. is that too small for me? anyone? I will be riding some mtn.areas(colorado) and also more level things like tour de tucson. I hope with the right fit I'll want to ride more since now i'm riding a 25 yr old schwin. any suggestions?



Hi kaki,
Just wondering if you bought that Mercier Elle? My wife is in the same boat, Colorado front range and same height. Did that 50cm work out OK?
Thanks!


----------



## kaki5432 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Sensei,
I love my Mercier Elle- for my reach I put the shorter stem for handlebars- they send you 2- and fit is great. I thought the 50 cm might be small as I was told i'd need a 53 cm but it seems to be fine. I only ride in colo.mtns.for a month a year-so wish i had one more small gear-I may check on getting that changed if not too exp.-leave for colo. this wk-can't wait! I feel like this bike is great for the money! Last yr when i bought was 599. delivered and no tax. I think mine was 21/22 lbs. Hope this helps!


----------

